# Where Can I Find This Kinda Of Liga Privada Sticker???



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Where Can I Find This Kind Of Liga Privada Sticker???*

I found picture of a Liga Privada No.9 sticker on a facebook page and I'm DYING to find out where in the world I can get one?

I wouldn't care if its was T52 or a "U" sticker either as long as it had Liga Privada logo on it!

This would look SICK on the front glass door of my Wineador!

I wonder if someone out there who makes stickers or vinyls can reproduce something like this!

Anyone know where I can get this sticker or how to have one made?










*FOUND ANOTHER IMAGE OF THIS AND WANTED TO ADD IT TO THE FIRST POST .......*


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Bad ass I would love to know this as well. Wonder if they make undercrown...lol


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Bad ass I would love to know this as well. Wonder if they make undercrown...lol


Ohhh Wow .... and Undercrown would be awesome looking too!

Been looking for something awesome to put on the glass door of the wineador but havent found anything yet til I saw this.

I have been a big Liga Whore lately and I think this is the ticket right here to go on the glass.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

That No. 9 sticker and the Viaje skull and bones or Viaje logo would look sick...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Any shop that does vinyl cut out stickers like truck or boat lettering should be able to make one. I had this made at a truck lettering / sign shop.










It would actually be a much nicer sticker as a vinyl cut out than a clear sheet sticker with black print.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kindanutz said:


> That No. 9 sticker and the Viaje skull and bones or Viaje logo would look sick...


Serious !!!

This would be a killer vinyl as well


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I found picture of a Liga Privada No.9 sticker on a facebook page and I'm DYING to find out where in the world I can get one?
> 
> I wouldn't care if its was T52 or a "U" sticker either as long as it had Liga Privada logo on it!
> 
> ...


Hey, just curious....did you ask the owner of the facebook page??


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> Hey, just curious....did you ask the owner of the facebook page??


Ya I just haven't gotten a reply from him yet. (I left a comment on the pic)

He does tons of cigar pictures and he just happened to show this picture a while back (never saw it till I was going through his entire cigar photo library) and I knew right then and there I had to have this for winedor glass.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna need one of those!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna need one of those!


Just got a PM from a brother here that said his buddy could probably make these kind of decals!

He will be getting back to me and letting know if these can be done and how much.

I would like to get a simple Skull & Bones like the one I posted above too.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a buddy who does the vinyl thing as well - he would have no problem making them, PLUS he is a BOTL so maybe we could bribe him to make up a couple dozen haha.

He made me these for a group of my buddies and I ( St. Louis logo with a crown over it ) - he made 20 of them for 20 dollars.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> I have a buddy who does the vinyl thing as well - he would have no problem making them, PLUS he is a BOTL so maybe we could bribe him to make up a couple dozen haha.
> 
> He made me these for a group of my buddies and I ( St. Louis logo with a crown over it ) - he made 20 of them for 20 dollars.


Hit Him Up !!!!!!!!

I bet Tons of brothers on here would love to have these and a Vinyl would be megga sweet on glass.

Would love to see about getting that Skull & Bones done as well ... that would look killer.

The size you are holding looks to be about a 5x7 which I think is about perfect for decals like this!!!

I can't wait to see if this can be done.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Put me down for 2! Those look awesome!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a FU on mine. That LP one is cool though.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I shot John Brooks (Media and Public Relations for DE) an e-mail. I'll see what comes of that.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

These are pretty cool stickers, but I doubt someone would mass produce these and sell them since it is a copyrighted logo. If they did, they surely would not want to advertise it on a board that you know is monitored by the owner of said copyright... Plus you know, it's illegal.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> These are pretty cool stickers, but I doubt someone would mass produce these and sell them since it is a copyrighted logo. If they did, they surely would not want to advertise it on a board that you know is monitored by the owner of said copyright... Plus you know, it's illegal.


That's why I shot DE a e-mail. Been taking picture long enough to know what kind of [email protected]#t you can get into with intellectual properly, trademarks, etc,


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Mass produced for profit is a definite no no, but I wonder what the thoughts are on having a custom one-off sticker made for you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Cigar Nut said:


> I have a buddy who does the vinyl thing as well - he would have no problem making them, PLUS he is a BOTL so maybe we could bribe him to make up a couple dozen haha.
> 
> He made me these for a group of my buddies and I ( St. Louis logo with a crown over it ) - he made 20 of them for 20 dollars.


Awesome! I'm gonna be off Puff for the rest of the week but if you guys put something together, e-mail me! aninjaforallseasons at gmail dot com.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That Skull and Bones sticker pops up at some of the B&Ms that sell Viaje from time to time...may be worth calling around if you want one.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I will take an exact copy of the Viaje skull and bones logo and the liga No. 9, in a vinyl cutout... I wouldn't take it as a full clear sheet with printing...

Sign me up...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

curious to see where this goes. I still haven't smoked an LP yet.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am working with a couple people to maybe get a few of these made for us brothers that are interested!

Nothing mass produced or for any kind of profit just to help a few BOTL out that would like one of these for the Humi or something else.

Once I get further info on this from the couple guys who have can to vinyl stickers I will see if they can hook a few other brothers up as well.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Chris, check in with Cigar Mut. I like the sound of 20 for $20!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Chris, check in with Cigar Mut. I like the sound of 20 for $20!


Ya I PM'ed him earlier to get further details.

HOLY CRAP I FOUND THE VINYL DECAL THAT I HAVE TO HAVE FOR THE WINE COOLER DOOR!!!! .............

I will be doing my best to find something like this.

I found this on a website of a guy doing an L40 pre-release review and he had this in the background of one of this pictures ..... Liga Privada L40 Pre-release - Home - Cigar In Hand


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Got a couple brothers that are getting closer to being able to have vinyl decals made of these.

No sales just to help some brothers out like me that like these decals and maybe work out a trade.

I will let you guys know more once I get more information.

Man this is gonna look SWEET on the the wine cooler door!!!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Im new around here but if possible sign me up for 5 of those stickers. REALLY REALLY cool.


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea, I think those of you who want a sticker should send a PERSONAL message to anyone offering to have one made so that no one gets in trouble.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

smokestackcigar said:


> Yea, I think those of you who want a sticker should send a PERSONAL message to anyone offering to have one made so that no one gets in trouble.


Yes! .... if anyone is interested there is a brother can make up some of these for a few of us ... nothing for profit he just wants to help out a few brothers with some sweet new logo's for our cooler etc.

If you are interested let me know ... He's only doing a few so it's not gonna be a thing where you place a large order of 5 or 10 etc. but if you want one I'm sure he might be able to hook you up.

Ya this was not for taking logos and having someone make them into vinyl decals for profit ... really I just wanted to know where to get a sticker like this but a couple awesome few BOTL said they can make a few and thats all ... not for any money or profit just to hook a few of us up.

If have not heard back with further details but if he ends up making a few of them I will let a few of you know.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys,


I know I am new, but I have a buddy that has been doing these vinyl for over 10 years. Anything from bikes or car wraps to stickers for your glass. If things fall through with the current line up, I can talk to him and see if he can push a few out for the Puff crowd 


It would also be helpful if someone had it is a Vector file already. 


MBB


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know I am new, but I have a buddy that has been doing these vinyl for over 10 years. Anything from bikes or car wraps to stickers for your glass. If things fall through with the current line up, I can talk to him and see if he can push a few out for the Puff crowd
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer brother! Ya I was told it would be good to have this vector file to make these but we don't unfortunately.

The offer is appreciated though and who knows if we only get a couple a some guys need more maybe your buddy can hook them up.

I will let you know brother.

Thanks again.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anybody have a good raster? Vector Magic does a pretty good job of converting to vector. Also, what vector format is prefered? .dxf is the one I used most.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Thanks for the offer brother! Ya I was told it would be good to have this vector file to make these but we don't unfortunately.
> 
> The offer is appreciated though and who knows if we only get a couple a some guys need more maybe your buddy can hook them up.
> 
> ...


Yeah most if not all prints like these take a vector file. My buddy can take a Jpeg or the like and turn it into a vector image, but then that is where TIME comes into play. When my buddy did my Miami Bad Boy Boss logo for my clothing line, it took him over 8 hours to do what you see in my avatar (blown up by a billion times) and that was by hand. Now he has a program that will take images that are easier to work with, but the detail is in the hand drawn pieces.

Well let me know if I can help and I will see if he can do it 

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Does anybody have a good raster? Vector Magic does a pretty good job of converting to vector. Also, what vector format is prefered? .dxf is the one I used most.


My buddy converted my Miami Bad Boy stuff from Jpeg to .ai which I think is Adobe Illustrator... at least that is the file I got back from him. This was a hand job, not a conversion so I don't know if there is a difference.... except for the time and quality factor ;P

MBB


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Back in the day I had some software called Draftsman 32 plus. It would let you take a raster ops, clean it up, and convert it to a vector file. Used it all the time to take custom logos and engrave them using a CNC mill. Don't know where it went though


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Back in the day I had some software called Draftsman 32 plus. It would let you take a raster ops, clean it up, and convert it to a vector file. Used it all the time to take custom logos and engrave them using a CNC mill. Don't know where it went though


You're getting over my head with all that, lol, but I do know that my boy does stuff with laser mills, water jets, and CNC. He also does custom - from scratch - stained glass and floor inlays. So if someone wants something for their window or floor let me know 

MBB


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Where did you find the Fu? I love Room 101's.


yellowv said:


> I have a FU on mine. That LP one is cool though.


----------



## snowdins (Jul 13, 2011)

Heres a vector I just created for it.. im following you around forums lol.
















edit.. hrmm attachments not working?


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

snowdins said:


> Heres a vector I just created for it.. im following you around forums lol.
> 
> View attachment 37561
> 
> ...


Good to know that it's not just me with the attachment issue. I was starting to think it was because I was a noob and it didn't allow me. An issue the Admin might need to know about. 

MBB


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> Good to know that it's not just me with the attachment issue. I was starting to think it was because I was a noob and it didn't allow me. An issue the Admin might need to know about.
> 
> MBB


Might be how you are attaching them. Also, sometimes, for some add reason, it takes a few minutes after you post for them to actually show. I've even had pics show up sideways _after_ I have rotated them, only to show up correctly minutes later.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Matt4370 said:


> Might be how you are attaching them. Also, sometimes, for some add reason, it takes a few minutes after you post for them to actually show. I've even had pics show up sideways _after_ I have rotated them, only to show up correctly minutes later.


Well it's been a few hours since snowdins posted and still his pics have not shown up. Maybe there is a legit issue.

MBB


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

snowdins said:


> Heres a vector I just created for it.. im following you around forums lol.
> 
> View attachment 37561
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM to get this Vector file form you.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

snowdins said:


> Heres a vector I just created for it.. im following you around forums lol.
> 
> View attachment 37561
> 
> ...


strange. The attachments showed up on my phone, but not ton a computer.

RG for creating that file!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

A Brother I Know Hooked It Up .... *BIG TIME!!!*

This showed up in the mail today .....


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn! That's beyond sweet looking brother. Very nice :tu


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you send me a PM with where I can get one of those and maybe send me in the right direction on who I can have make a viaje skull & bones logo...?!.... Thanks

Just wondering, is that a full plastic sheet or a cutout?...


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> Where did you find the Fu? I love Room 101's.


Message me your address and I'll send you one.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Kindanutz said:


> Can you send me a PM with where I can get one of those and maybe send me in the right direction on who I can have make a viaje skull & bones logo...?!.... Thanks
> 
> Just wondering, is that a full plastic sheet or a cutout?...


Looks like Die-cut Vinyl to me. Nice sticker.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> Looks like Die-cut Vinyl to me. Nice sticker.


That it is!

I found a BOTL that can hook up some of these for some brothers I think.

Further info will be PM'ed to those interested.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

If you could please shoot me a pm that would be much appreciated.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Interested!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll take a PM as well if you would be so kind... that looks great BTW, the whole set up!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Any word on these?


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

RealSRS said:


> Any word on these?


A brother here at Puff was looking into getting some of these made up for the BOTL here interested in them and I PM'ed him a while back but haven't head anyting more on how to go about moving forward and getting these to everyone interested.

If I hear more I will let you guys but as of right now just waiting to hear something.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would be very interested in a few of these as well. Im looking for a few for my cooler, herd a dors, and whatever else I can slap these on. 

Keep me in mind when you get it sorted out please.


----------



## jebloom22 (Mar 8, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> That it is! I found a BOTL that can hook up some of these for some brothers I think. Further info will be PM'ed to those interested.


 Is it too late to get in on these? I would really like to put one on my vehicle, in white, 5 or 6 inches in size.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

In for two! Let me know how to pay!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lost contact with the brother who made these stickers.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

The easiest way I found to get stickers is to ask the the owner of your local B&M to contact the sales rep for the particular company sticker you want. That's how I got my 9 sticker and Dirty Rat sticker.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Bummer. 

Spoke to the local shop today and they aren't optimistic about being able to get me any stickers but they said that they could try.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Make friends with the company rep


----------



## ol' dirty ewok (Oct 26, 2012)

id be all over this like white on rice!! sadly there are no local reps in Canada


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just an FYI for those of you guys who have posted in this thread showing interest in a decal like this (sorry I lost my original contact to get these).

Another brother got the hook up on these at an AMAZING price .... see the link for further details

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/320370-lp-9-decal.html

Here is a quick snapshot of this OP in the new thread ....



tmmedic20 said:


> I was able to order some LP9 decals and have a few left over.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm able to order more if the need is there or enough of you want them.
> 
> ...


----------



## drewestatecigar (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, we are working on making some die-cut Liga stickers that I think you will all like. This is a project we're going to tackle immediately after the holidays, so stay tuned.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

drewestatecigar said:


> Hey guys, we are working on making some die-cut Liga stickers that I think you will all like. This is a project we're going to tackle immediately after the holidays, so stay tuned.


Awesome!!!

Let us know how this is going!

Thanks so much.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Let us know how this is going!
> 
> Thanks so much.


+1


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Not to sound like a nancy boy or anything but there is a way you can make your own stickers. Talk to anyone that does Scrapbooking and they will tell you about a Xyron machine. It is a simple device that adds adhesive to whatever medium you put through it. Denim, cardstock or Mylar and vellum for window stickers. Then you can just cut it out and your done. I've used it before and it's amazing what you can do. I've made lots of stuff with it like window stickers, labels , decals and even imbossed labels like for your own cigar bands. 

My mother is a scrapper, that's what they call scrapbookers at the support groups anyway. If she doesn't have it, you don't need it.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I need some! Can't access the link provided quite yet... Need at least 2 please if somebody would like me to ****** I can do it tonight


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

drewestatecigar said:


> Hey guys, we are working on making some die-cut Liga stickers that I think you will all like. This is a project we're going to tackle immediately after the holidays, so stay tuned.


op2: Want


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

drewestatecigar said:


> Hey guys, we are working on making some die-cut Liga stickers that I think you will all like. This is a project we're going to tackle immediately after the holidays, so stay tuned.


Good guy Drew Estate, doesn't get mad over possible copyright issues with people reproducing their logo and making stickers. Hats off to you guys. You do it right.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> I need some! Can't access the link provided quite yet... Need at least 2 please if somebody would like me to ****** I can do it tonight


Dave, I'd be happy to hook you up, if I remember correctly you were one of our victims this month anyways  Shoot me a pm to remind me some time over the next few days.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

im interested in a sticker as well!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone got a line on Undercrown decals? I want one for the front of my wineador.


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

My buddy can make these on color vinyl & made this for me but it was too big for my wineadore so he is making a smaller version.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

bogiestogie said:


> My buddy can make these on color vinyl & made this for me but it was too big for my wineadore so he is making a smaller version.


That is freakin' sweet!


----------



## JetJockeyJ (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Where Can I Find This Kind Of Liga Privada Sticker???*

Any updates to this thread?

I would live to locate one of these Liga Privade No. 9 decals to put on the glass door of my recently modified wineador.

Any BOTL bothers here with any insights as to who or where I get a decal in white would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

TMMedic was selling them at one point in time I think it was but so many good BOTL got banned from Puff that you would have to contact them elsewhere.

Here was one got for my Wineador

I had Tons more in both black and white but sold them a while back and added some smaller ones in to my sales samplers last year.

Maybe someone else around is doing them not sure .... good luck though ... they really add to a glass door that's for sure!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Where Can I Find This Kind Of Liga Privada Sticker???*



JetJockeyJ said:


> Any updates to this thread?
> 
> I would live to locate one of these Liga Privade No. 9 decals to put on the glass door of my recently modified wineador.
> 
> Any BOTL bothers here with any insights as to who or where I get a decal in white would be greatly appreciated.


I can shed some light... I just got a few stickers directly from Drew Estate



I used the contact us on the DE website asking if they sold sticker packs then a few hours later someone from DE emailed me asking for my address and a few days later I had them. I am sure it is luck of the draw but you might be able to request a liga one.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

EBay actually had some of the smaller ones and also had the undercrown logo as well. Was going to get one for my tupperdor


----------



## JetJockeyJ (Jun 4, 2014)

eBay hasn't had any available for a while. I contacted the person on eBay who had some of the larger Liga Privada #9 stickers listed and that person didn't have any more available.

Anyone else have any other sources to try?


----------



## JetJockeyJ (Jun 4, 2014)

Has any other BOTL here been able to obtain a "LARGE" Liga Privada No. 9 decal or sticker for their wineador like FALCONMAN515 had gotten from TMMedic. 

I really need a hookup for one of these preferably in Silver to finish up my Wineador modifications. eBay doesn't't have them available, I've already contacted the person who sold them last on eBay. No luck, he's sold out of all large stickers like this one.

I've obtained the "small" version directly from Drew's Estate but is too small for the door of the Wineador. 

This decal would make it complete...

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaunmroberts (Aug 14, 2015)

Did D.E. come out with the LP9 decals? I'd like to grab 1 or 2. Thanks!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Anybody know were I can find the Liga Privada, My Father logo stickers like in this pic? I found a Padron sticker.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> Anybody know were I can find the Liga Privada, My Father logo stickers like in this pic? I found a Padron sticker.


I bet that you can find a local vinyl decal shop to cut one for you.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> Anybody know were I can find the Liga Privada, My Father logo stickers like in this pic? I found a Padron sticker.


https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Drew-Estate-Decal/323280735783

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

